# Spending lots of $$$. Need comments on setup plz!



## Martha Stewart (Jan 19, 2005)

Hello all, I'm kind of new to the planted tank scene and am hoping to get some advice on my setup. 75 (or 90)gallon planted discus tank- 1)Aqua Medic 1000 reactor plumbed inline to an Eheim 2128 pro (Do I need any special hardware?). 2) Eheim Ecco with an 18w Turbotwist UV and Hydor heater. 3)Eco-complete substrate. 4) Current USA Orbit Extreme PC lighting strip 260 watts. 5) Pinpoint Ph controller 5 lb tank. Can you guys think of anything else? I'm spendin alot of hard earned money and I really want to get this right. Thx alot!


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Well...the first thing I see is the CO2 tank. Either get two of them, or something much larger. To maintain the CO2 levels you're going to be looking for, you'll probably go through that 5 pretty quickly.

--Mike

p.s. Welcome back. Didn't know you had been released yet.


----------



## paul236313 (Jul 23, 2004)

Aqua UV'S works well with eheim no adapters the eheim tubbing fits perfect and coralife power compacts works well on a 75 or 90
My setup 75gal coralife 260watts eheim 2026 aqua 8watts uv with wiper pressurised co2 with power reactor.I have a 5lb tank and get 4 months out of it before i refill.CO2 is off at night.


----------



## BigFoot (Jan 3, 2005)

HI:
My setup consist of a 25 lbs. co2 tank, pinpiont controller, 220 watts of vho lights, aqua medic 5oo reactor , magum 250 canister. The co2 tank on this 75 gal last me about 2 years and i refill it for 12 dallors. I have not yet got nutrients right so i can not comment on the success of this set up . I am told it is a good set up . Oh by the way substrate is 100% flouright. I hope this is helpfull.


----------



## Martha Stewart (Jan 19, 2005)

Thx for the reply's guys, very good info. Does anyone know if I will need any special hardware to connect the AM 1000 reactor to the Eheim? I thought I saw on another post somewhere that the connections on the reactor don't fit the Eheim tubing. Thx again for the advice.


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

> Does anyone know if I will need any special hardware to connect the AM 1000 reactor to the Eheim?


Please check the Reviews section, we do cover many products there and are adding more all the time.

In the Reactor 1000 write-up you would notice it can take 12 -16 mm hose's. Perfect for an Eheim. I would reccomend that you do use hase clamps too. Better safe then wet.


----------



## travis (Oct 5, 2004)

I can second the choice of the Aqua UV sterilizer if you haven't already purchased one. Aqua is one of the best brands going and, with a wiper, there is no need for disassembly to keep it clean. I use one and can't say enough good things about it. If you're going to go with UV, you might as well get a good one.


----------



## carlab (Jan 24, 2005)

I also have a 5lb CO2 tank on a 100G and get about 4-5 months between refills. Cost about $11.00 to refill.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Get a Classic instead of an Ecco. It's much quieter, powerful and durable. All you need is the priming bulb to make priming much easier on the Classics.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 28, 2004)

If you don't mind spending some money why dont you go with Eheim pro series with the heating element, it will be less cluter in the tank and they have flow indicator that show you when you need to clean the filter. When I first set up my tank the Guru at the LFS talked me out of buying them, now I wish I had them. Eheim 2126 and 2128.

I would also have to agree with the Aqua Ultraviolet UV sterilizer, great unit I don't want to have to take everything apart to do a cleaning.


----------



## Martha Stewart (Jan 19, 2005)

Thx for the info guys, much appreciated.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

150EH said:


> If you don't mind spending some money why dont you go with Eheim pro series with the heating element, it will be less cluter in the tank and they have flow indicator that show you when you need to clean the filter. When I first set up my tank the Guru at the LFS talked me out of buying them, now I wish I had them. Eheim 2126 and 2128.


I'm not sure, but I heard the built-in heater Eheim Pros had some problems related to the heater. Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

I've got the 2126 and it has been maintaining temp very well for me.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 28, 2004)

That's got to be nice, do you keep a back up heater in the tank or do just use the canister?


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

150EH said:


> That's got to be nice, do you keep a back up heater in the tank or do just use the canister?


 I live in San Diego, so unless it's the dead of winter, it would take quite a while for the temp to drop too far...so I just go with the cannister.


----------

